# Dominance



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Is it true that cats pretend to mate to show dominance because my male feral was doing this to my male kitten and i got worried that he was trying to hurt him. Also my neutured male was trying to mate with a female a few weeks ago.


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

You know, I'm really not sure. It has been known for cats to show affection to other cats. They're not necessarily mating, just trying to be friendly. But I may be wrong.


----------

